# Umm....What happened?



## SilverSpirit (Oct 7, 2013)

Went and collected eggs today and found this. Does this ever happen for anyone else? I mean an egg with no shell?

I mean others were fine









Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, its not uncommon. A young bird new to laying can have it happen, a girl coming out of molt. 

It it continues that's when to be concerned.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

soft eggs happen from time to time. how is the calicum for them


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

It happens to me with new layers. Also if they are not getting enough calcium. Try only feeding layer pellets or adding a dish of oyster shell. Sometimes if you feed lots of cracked corn or scratch they don't get enough calcium.


----------



## SilverSpirit (Oct 7, 2013)

She is a young layer, only been laying about 2 weeks or so. I will also up the calcium for her and the other girls, just in case. Thanks everyone.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

